# Water conditions/results overnight at Elbow, Spur



## ALFISH (Jan 17, 2008)

First, thanks for everyone who posts conditions/results offshore. They are very helpful - especially when services are down or satellites can't get through the clouds. We left Mobile Pass yesterday (7/2) around 5pm for swords at the Spur...also hoped to find blue water along with a good weed line this am. 

We found clean blue/green water at the Elbow as dark fell last night. Put out a spread for 30 minutes but no luck. Ran to the Spur for Swords(and hoped to find blue water for a spread in the am). Deployed 4 rigs between 150 and 400. The new OceanLED blue led lights worked great...had one of their strobes going too. Dipped several flyers and a good hardtail to pass the time. Landed a chunky 75# sword around 5am.










Got two other bumps...one likely a sword - nice slash and stab wound in the bait!Green water at theSpur so at daybreak ran back to the Elbow. Somebroken upweedlines -ormaybe they were trying to form...regardless it was tough on the spread. Mr. ****** paid us a visit but wouldn't eat. About 5 miles SW of the Elbow the waterrapidly turned green btw so we focused on the 100 fathom around the Elbow. Only had about 2 hours to troll as we had family commitments back at the beach. We were happy to have at least one bill fish for our efforts...the pop-up storms thankfully passed us by but kept us on our toes ALL dang night/morning.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice guysgood pic and good:hungry


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Seems like every time we plan to go out there storms pop up, and when we don't go, it's perfect! I want to get out there andget ourfirst white for the new boat.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet! Fresh sword on the barbie!:hungry Good job. I also appreciate the tips, even if I can't get out that far.

Bullshooter

Aquasport 205 w/ 150 ETEC


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report of the water conditions. Nice catch on the broadbill. Sounds like you made the best finding good water. Gene


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I too echo the comment on sharing reports. I rank it right up there with Roff's and Hilton's for reliable data.

thanks

MScontender


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I was going to post this report but It looks like you took care of it for me. Send me some pics when you can;I hope ya'll had a good time and hopefully we can do it again---Chris


----------



## ALFISH (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, Chris. As my kids would say "you rock, dude!". Seriously, it was an awesome trip and we accomplished what we set out to do. Even managed to avoid the storms! We'll definitely hook up again. Cheers! BTW, I bowed my Dad up on his first AJ today using freestyle jigs - priceless look on his face when he saw the first (undersize) AJ come up  Man those fish can fight. I also got 2 AJs on one drop...thought I'd hit big Mama! Of course they were both 27" :banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

To anyone interested, the three bites came on live bridled hardtails rigged on 12/0 wide gap mustad circles. Bites came at depths of 150, 200, and 400 ft. All baits were rigged on 200lb. mono leaders with a deep drop LED light set 12ft. from the bait. The fish we caught hit at 400ft. in 1100ft. of water.


----------

